# Why i would worry about my hamster...



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

My last hamster was a lovely little thing, he was very friendly and fun to play with. He was really strange at the same time though and i would often worry about him..
One day i was sitting in my bed, likely doing stuff on my laptop and then i'd just hear a little thud from his cage. Curious i would get up and take a look, see what he was up to and i'd find him like this...










So obviously i think 'Oh no! He's dead!' but after a few pokes he would get up and potter about as normal. He would sleep on his wheel and i think he just rolled off in his sleep...but stayed there XD
He was a strange one.
I miss my little Hannibal <3


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

My rolo was exactly the same! He was such a sweetie! So funny and not like a hamster at all! He is so so cute! 

I miss my rolo also, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh god, three times in the past week I've been cleaning out Syrian hamster cages, and there's been one just lying there motionless. Each time I've thought he's dead, and each time he refuses to wake up until I actually pick him up and place him on his feet.

It wouldn't be so bad if he was short haired, but with long hair, it gets really hard to look for breathing, and just have to trust that he'll wake once I pick him up and plonk him back down.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

alexn said:


> Oh god, three times in the past week I've been cleaning out Syrian hamster cages, and there's been one just lying there motionless. Each time I've thought he's dead, and each time he refuses to wake up until I actually pick him up and place him on his feet.
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if he was short haired, but with long hair, it gets really hard to look for breathing, and just have to trust that he'll wake once I pick him up and plonk him back down.


Haha that's so cute! Hamsters are such funny little things 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

That's funny and cute

Our rat Charles would do similar stuff on a regular basis. On a car ride actually he decided to do this, and I couldn't see him breathing so I went to go move him. He didn't wake up. I picked him. He didn't move. so I had to sit there for an hour making sure I could still feel his heart beat since I really couldn't see him breathing. When we got to where we were going the Second the car door opened he jumped up and started grooming me


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha I haven't had hamsters for awhile but this was one thing I love about hamsters. Almost all of them do this and it is just so adorable!!! My rats curl up into balls and what not but I think the sprawled out belly up thing is just sooo cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

